
How has Google's monetization of Google Maps API affected you? - pritambarhate
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/9862qv/how_has_googles_monetization_of_google_maps_api/
======
pritambarhate
I have seen some people getting hit hard because of Places API price increase.
Did it hurt any of you?

